# Bolt reverting to live TV late at night



## jesrush (Nov 7, 2015)

First time Tivo owner.

A few times over the last week, this scenario has unfolded:

1) We're done using the Tivo, and either pause playback of a recorded show, click the Tivo central button, or click stop in the Plex app.
2) We turn off the TV and go to sleep.
3) 1-2 hours later the Tivo somehow "reverts" to Live TV and sends live audio to my soundbar (Tivo is directly connected to soundbar via 1/8" stereo cable).
4) My soundbar sees the incoming signal, wakes up, and starts belting out Live TV audio, waking us up.

Any idea how to squash this super annoying behavior? Thanks!


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

jesrush said:


> First time Tivo owner.
> 
> A few times over the last week I've been awoken in the night when our Bolt apparently exited whatever menu or screen it was on and decided to send Live TV audio to my soundbar (the two are directly connected).
> 
> ...


How about starting with turning your TV off?


----------



## jesrush (Nov 7, 2015)

TV is already powered off when this occurs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

The behavior you describe shouldn't happen if a recorded video is paused. If you paused live TV, TiVo will start playing when the end of the buffer is reached.

I believe what you describe is normal if that last screen that was up was TiVo Central. Yes, it will revert to playing live TV.

I don't know about Plex.

You should be able to program your TiVo remote to turn off your sound bar the same time you turn off your TV. There are several threads here describing how to do that. (Of course this assumes your sound bar has a power button.)


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Just put the TiVo in standby


----------



## Flyn (Feb 17, 2008)

If you feed the soundbar audio from the TV instead of from the TiVo, you won't have to mess around with standby.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Since you are sending the sound directly from your TiVo to the sound bar, that makes sense. You cannot pause, it will revert back to live tv after 30 minutes. You have a few choices.

1) Connect the sound bar to the TV
2) place the TiVo in standby mode
3) turn off the preview window and leave the menu on TiVo central (this may not work, I think it may go back to live TV after 30 minutes.)

Live TV is TiVos screen saver, your biggest issue is that you have connected the TiVo to the sound bar independent of the TV.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Another thing that can cause this, even if you pause a recording, is an emergency alert. That will cause the TiVo to drop to live TV and stay there after the EAS is over. 

You have two options. Connect the TiVo to the TV and use the TVs out to drive the soundbar instead. Or turn off HDMI CEC on the soundbar/TV. The only way your soundbar can turn on your TV is via CEC, so if you turn that off then it can't happen.


----------



## jesrush (Nov 7, 2015)

Great suggestions guys - thank you for the tips! My favorite thing about Tivo might actually be this super-helpful community!

Putting the Tivo on standby might work if I were the only user, but the wife/kids would never remember.

I don't like turning the soundbar off because we have other devices (e.g. HTPC) which use it. Some of those devices (Wii) have no simple way of automatically turning the soundbar back on... which then becomes a problem for the wife/kids.

I've been resisting connecting audio output from devices (Tivo, HTPC, AppleTV, etc.) directly to the TV because I use wireless headphones late night to avoid disturbing the family... but maybe it's time to bite the bullet and find a new approach. Maybe I'll connect the Tivo audio direct to the TV and try one of those optical to analog converter devices to feed the headphones.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Do you use an AV receiver? You could run all the devices into that and then run the headphones from there.


----------

